# oral cayenne vs. topical capsaicin



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 30, 2005)

Is there really a way to compare the two? Aside from making your skin burn like all get out, does topical capsaicin really do anything? I was thinking of making some spookyderm (see www.avantlabs.com forums) for use in my next cutter. Is oral cayenne (closest thing I could get to capsaicin) AT ALL useful? ITs only 4 bucks a bottle, lol.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 30, 2005)

I ran spookyderm on my cut. I feel it helped bring my bf levels down another 1/2%. Also, I used oral capsaicin and feel the reported "burn like crazy" wasn't as bad as others have stated. Will say it does burn, especially when you start sweating (cardio), but not as bad as reported.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 30, 2005)

So, how you doin Blu?


----------



## bludevil (Sep 30, 2005)

doin pretty good. Lay'n low right now. Starting a new journal next week. How about yourself, job going good? 
Oh yeah, you mention you can't get any capsaicin, you can get it from most pharmacies like wal-greens. The topical creme I used is called capzasin-HP, which is an arthritis pain medication. Here's a link to wal-greens so you know what it looks like.
http://www.walgreens.com/store/productlist.jsp?CATID=100071&selectedBrand=3100


----------



## cheesegrater (Sep 30, 2005)

no offense fishorcutbait, but for a guy who's used every cutter known to man and gives advice on said cutters, you sure aren't that ripped....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, I checked it out at work, found some .1% stuff. I hope Im manly enough, BTW, did you do the nicotine patches as well? Things are goin good, just been too lazy to post. When I get home tomorrow, ill do post the last 4.

Those pics are 4+ months old. That, and I've been mad fat for the better (or worse, rather) part of my life. Im putting up new pics in 2-3 weeks, dont expect anything super magic, just a heck of a lot better. Im also getting my diet really figured out, so, cut me some slack, lol.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 1, 2005)

Topical capsaicin with lipoderm-ultra on a caloric deficit works well. The skin can get red and irriated when you get hot, though.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 1, 2005)

how about them nicotine patches? Dont they distribute it systemically, not just topically? Systemically would defeat the purpose, I think. You want systemic insulin sensitivity, but, a very local (as in, in the select brown adipose tissue) insulin resistance. SO, there will [hopefully] be very little insulin released, and that small amount of insulin will have little effect on the areas where spookyderm was applied. Now, If I could just get ahold of some straight nicotine, and mix it with the lipoderm....


----------



## Nachez (Oct 2, 2005)

ok just buy some cayenne peppers and eat the seeds inside way cheaper!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stu (Oct 2, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> how about them nicotine patches? Dont they distribute it systemically, not just topically? Systemically would defeat the purpose, I think. You want systemic insulin sensitivity, but, a very local (as in, in the select brown adipose tissue) insulin resistance. SO, there will [hopefully] be very little insulin released, and that small amount of insulin will have little effect on the areas where spookyderm was applied. Now, If I could just get ahold of some straight nicotine, and mix it with the lipoderm....


 you won't be hold of straight nicotine, its toxic


----------



## bludevil (Oct 3, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> BTW, did you do the nicotine patches as well?



I didn't do the nicotine patches. Let me know the results when you run it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 3, 2005)

Ill keep ya posted. Im going to post pics of myself, as soon as I finish this cut. I think I have like 10 more days, then Im going to bulk.


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2008)

How do I use the Capzasin wth lipoderm ultra and is .075 enough?


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2008)

omigod!!!!!!

This shit burns like fuck!!! WOW!!!!! it feels like it is working. BTW-I bought the hp brand. It fucking suhhhcks...please tell me it gets easier.


----------

